# Comfort plus bareback pad reviews



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

So i just ordered this bareback pad: Comfort Plus Bareback Horse Riding Pad | Horse Tack Company bareback padsEquestrian International

It's the comfort plus bareback pad. Does anyone own this pad? Does anyone have experience with it? I am curious to see if it is worth the money i paid for it. It seems like a good buy, but it hasnt arrived yet.:? I just want to make sure i didn't get a bad purchase.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the pad, I haven't got to use it much just yet though! Let me tell you the one in the pictures looks purple, it is navy blue. Just incase you thought you were getting a purple one. I will be using it when it warms up a bit, I have sat on it and let me tell you it is comfy! Over all it seems like a nice quality pad, wen you actually get your hands on it. There is a girl here (COWCHICK77) that im sure would be willing to answer any questions. She helped me when I wanted to buy one because she had it and had actually used hers


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I have the pad, I haven't got to use it much just yet though! Let me tell you the one in the pictures looks purple, it is navy blue. Just incase you thought you were getting a purple one. I will be using it when it warms up a bit, I have sat on it and let me tell you it is comfy! Over all it seems like a nice quality pad, wen you actually get your hands on it. There is a girl here (COWCHICK77) that im sure would be willing to answer any questions. She helped me when I wanted to buy one because she had it and had actually used hers


 Thank you! And I ordered the black one  I have been looking for a comfortable pad for a while, it arrives on Monday! I'm excited  thanks for the information!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

No problem! I hope you enjoy it, I cant wait to use mine as well, to icy here now


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The pic makes the pad appear to contour to the horse's back. Please let us know if it does or not.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to have this pad! It's a great bareback pad- much better than the original Best Friend bareback pad. It's very comfortable and the plush on top is more grippy than you'd expect. It fit nicely on my extremely swaybacked mare, which was one of the issues that the original pad had. My only complaints about it were that the girth can be a little pinchy if you aren't careful, especially in winter. I accidentally pulled my girl's hair a couple times. Also, the plush seat can hold in a lot of heat during long rides. I definitely got sweaty after long trail rides in this pad.

I upgraded to the Comfort plus pad with thinline because I wanted more padding for my old mare's back. However, this pad was excellent and I would recommend it to anyone! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> No problem! I hope you enjoy it, I cant wait to use mine as well, to icy here now


Thank you! And aw. I hope the ice goes away soon for you! I'd love to know how you like it! Good luck


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

aliliz said:


> I used to have this pad! It's a great bareback pad- much better than the original Best Friend bareback pad. It's very comfortable and the plush on top is more grippy than you'd expect. It fit nicely on my extremely swaybacked mare, which was one of the issues that the original pad had. My only complaints about it were that the girth can be a little pinchy if you aren't careful, especially in winter. I accidentally pulled my girl's hair a couple times. Also, the plush seat can hold in a lot of heat during long rides. I definitely got sweaty after long trail rides in this pad.
> 
> I upgraded to the Comfort plus pad with thinline because I wanted more padding for my old mare's back. However, this pad was excellent and I would recommend it to anyone! I hope you enjoy it!


Thank you so much for the detailed information! I was looking into something more comfortable for my horse mostly, but also for myself. And thank you for the warning! I will definitely be careful with the girth. And i don't plan on riding in it for trails or long periods of time. Mainly for rides around the property or light riding in the arena. Again, thanks for all the info! Very, very helpful


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> The pic makes the pad appear to contour to the horse's back. Please let us know if it does or not.


I will indeed! I will probably use it on March 19 since i am moving my mare on March 17 and i would like to give her a couple days to settle in before i take her out and ride in anything new. So i will post my thoughts on it the day i use it!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^ thank you, I do too!


----------



## KatieMae (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine just came in the mail yesterday and I met the UPS guy at the door. I blew out of my house with my hair on fire to get to the barn. It's been unbelievably wintery here, after a fairly mild February, so I just took Stell out for a short ride. She's a little narrow with prominent withers, so I was looking for something to give me a little bit of grip and something to keep me from rolling my pelvis forward and bracing against her withers. Boy, did I get it!

I've been working on my seat in saddle and bareback, and holy smokes, this thing glued my butt down and I spent so much less time correcting slip and slide and balance than I have even in saddle with the benefit of stirrups.

After one ride, I'm crazy impressed with this thing. Can't wait to break it in some more.


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

Update! I used the pad today for about 30 minutes and i must say, it is worth EVERY penny i paid for it. It's so comfortable i can't even describe it. It is the best thing i have ever used! I am in love! I really recommend this product to anyone who is willing to spend their money and get something amazing! Love love love it!


----------



## myhorseMia (Nov 20, 2012)

KatieMae said:


> Mine just came in the mail yesterday and I met the UPS guy at the door. I blew out of my house with my hair on fire to get to the barn. It's been unbelievably wintery here, after a fairly mild February, so I just took Stell out for a short ride. She's a little narrow with prominent withers, so I was looking for something to give me a little bit of grip and something to keep me from rolling my pelvis forward and bracing against her withers. Boy, did I get it!
> 
> I've been working on my seat in saddle and bareback, and holy smokes, this thing glued my butt down and I spent so much less time correcting slip and slide and balance than I have even in saddle with the benefit of stirrups.
> 
> After one ride, I'm crazy impressed with this thing. Can't wait to break it in some more.


 Isn't it amazing!? I LOVE it! Glad to hear it worked great for you too! Happy riding


----------

